# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all, I just upgraded from Vista x64 to Windows 7 x64. Ever since then, I've had problems every time I start up the computer (or try to). I get a blue screen, telling me the memory is dumping, then it shuts down, and tries to start back up. 

I've run the startup repair feature, and it says it's unable to repair the error. This is the log I got when I got it to actually work one time:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: c000021a
BCP1: FFFFF8A005C00A00
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: FFFFFFFFC0000001
BCP4: 0000000000100610
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\101909-41153-01.dmp
C:\Users\HomePC\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-110791-0.sysdata.xml

The weird thing is, it works sometimes and starts up with no problem, but most of the time not.

Anyone have any idea what any of this stuff in the log means or if there is a fix? Thanks for you help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Hi and welcome to TSF this is what i found on your error code 
0xC000021A: STATUS_SYSTEM_PROCESS_TERMINATED
(Click to consult the online Win XP Resource Kit article, or see Windows 2000 Professional Resource Kit, p. 1561.)
This occurs when Windows switches into kernel mode and a user-mode subsystem, such as Winlogon or the Client Server Runtime Subsystem (CSRSS), is compromised. Security can no longer be guaranteed. Because Win XP can’t run without Winlogon or CSRSS, this is one of the few situations where the failure of a user-mode service can cause the system to stop responding. This Stop message also can occur as a result of malware infestation or when the computer is restarted after a system administrator has modified permissions so that the SYSTEM account no longer has adequate permissions to access system files and folders.
GoBack Causes a Stop Error C000021a {KB 316503} Win XP 
Internet Explorer Maintenance Policies May Cause an Access Violation in Winlogon {KB 318666} Win XP Pro 
the info is found here http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm

please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html and post the info in your next post


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Thanks, Joeten. I've attached the zip file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Hi sorry but they don't appear to be hear please try again and use the advanced button then use the paper clip icon to attach and upload cheers

Edit forget that just seen them as i posted they did not appear at first for some weird reason lol


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

That was my fault... It would help if I attached the thing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Is there a dump file in c:\windows\minidump?


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*



jcgriff2 said:


> Is there a dump file in c:\windows\minidump?


Actually, there are two in there from today. What info do you need?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*



joeten said:


> please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html and post the info in your next post


Please run the above - attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Thanks, here's the attachment.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Hi -

All that is in the zip is 1 msinfo32 NFO file. There s/b > 12++ files including the dumps + the perfmon HTML file from step #4.

After running the batch script, zip up the entire TSF_Vista_Support folder & attach to post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Sorry about that... Hopefully I'll get it this time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

It appears to me that the batch script did not run at an elevated admin level because there are no dump files in the zip attachment. 

The other files are OK for now; however. . . . please get the dump files from c:\windows\minidump, zip & attach.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Okay, apparently I skipped the System Health Report step on the link you gave me. I've attached the zipped report. I'll get one of these steps right!

As for the .dmp files, I'm trying to zip them, but it's telling me "File not found or no read permission." Do I need to run in safe mode or something else to be able to zip them? 

I don't know if this'll help, but the dumped file names are: 101909-41153-01.dmp and 101909-41184-01.dmp.


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

This is the Batch report, completed as an administrator.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Hi -

Thanks for your perseverance and the files.

I am going through the dumps and have found some drivers that need to be placed. Please look them up - do a search or...? You may even know some. They are not yet blamed for the crashes, but they are older than your OS and running in kernel mode. 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
TVALZ_O.SYS  Thu Nov 08 19:08:41 2007 (4733CF39)
tdcmdpst.sys Mon Dec 10 18:29:00 2007 (475DF5EC)

RTKVHD64.sys Wed Apr 09 02:58:48 2008 (47FC9358) - Realtek HD audio - needs an update

PdiPorts.sys Thu Nov 16 16:31:16 2006 (455D02D4)
FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 06:11:04 2006 (456065F8)
AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 08:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
UVCFTR_S.SYS Tue Nov 27 02:38:38 2007 (474BF3AE)
tdcmdpst.sys Mon Dec 10 18:29:00 2007 (475DF5EC)

[/FONT]
```
`

Are these the first 2 BSODs that you have ever had on the system? Any while under Vista?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

p.s. Windows Defender seems to find this file extremely interesting - it could be just the timing -

```
C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\hpzui5ha.dll
```
There does appear to be some type of hardware issue or some incompatibility as I see a number of diagnostic type jobs around. When you ran perfmon, there were 85 processes running - somewhat on the high side, depending on needs/use. You also have an inordinate amount of start-up apps - again, that can be just fine.

.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_TSF_Vista_Support%20(3)[1].zip\TSF_Vista_Support\101909-41184-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0305f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0329ce50
Debug session time: Mon Oct 19 15:04:02.902 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.337
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C000021A, {fffff8a0015ea050, 0, ffffffffc0000001, 100610}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5e1 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WINLOGON_FATAL_ERROR (c000021a)
The Winlogon process terminated unexpectedly.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a0015ea050, String that identifies the problem.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Error Code.
Arg3: ffffffffc0000001
Arg4: 0000000000100610

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc000021a_0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000021a - {Fatal System Error}  The %hs system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0x%08x (0x%08x 0x%08x).  The system has been shut down.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000021a - {Fatal System Error}  The %hs system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0x%08x (0x%08x 0x%08x).  The system has been shut down.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  fffff8a0015ea050

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER3:  ffffffffc0000001

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER4: 100610

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  initial session process or

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  smss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000352d1ee to fffff800030d0f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`037ff4e8 fffff800`0352d1ee : 00000000`0000004c 00000000`c000021a fffff880`037ff608 fffffa80`033f3800 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037ff4f0 fffff800`0331d081 : fffffa80`046f4d16 fffff880`037ffca0 00000000`00000100 fffffa80`047c5170 : nt!PoShutdownBugCheck+0xae
fffff880`037ff570 fffff800`0311d544 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`001bf201 : nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+0x5e1
fffff880`037ff7a0 fffff800`035004b1 : 00000000`c000021a 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffff880`037ffb58 : nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler+0xd4
fffff880`037ff7e0 fffff800`03501d23 : 00000000`c000021a fffffa80`00000004 fffff8a0`00000001 fffff880`037ffb58 : nt!ExpRaiseHardError+0xe1
fffff880`037ffb10 fffff800`030d0153 : fffffa80`046d1a10 00000000`00000001 00000000`001bf1f8 fffff800`033e4094 : nt!NtRaiseHardError+0x1a1
fffff880`037ffbb0 00000000`77a611ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`001bf1d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77a611ea


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5e1
fffff800`0331d081 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5e1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc000021a_0_nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5e1

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc000021a_0_nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5e1

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0305f000 fffff800`0363c000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\4A5BC6005dd000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
    CheckSum:         0054B487
    ImageSize:        005DD000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`037ff4e8 fffff800`0352d1ee : 00000000`0000004c 00000000`c000021a fffff880`037ff608 fffffa80`033f3800 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037ff4f0 fffff800`0331d081 : fffffa80`046f4d16 fffff880`037ffca0 00000000`00000100 fffffa80`047c5170 : nt!PoShutdownBugCheck+0xae
fffff880`037ff570 fffff800`0311d544 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`001bf201 : nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+0x5e1
fffff880`037ff7a0 fffff800`035004b1 : 00000000`c000021a 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffff880`037ffb58 : nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler+0xd4
fffff880`037ff7e0 fffff800`03501d23 : 00000000`c000021a fffffa80`00000004 fffff8a0`00000001 fffff880`037ffb58 : nt!ExpRaiseHardError+0xe1
fffff880`037ffb10 fffff800`030d0153 : fffffa80`046d1a10 00000000`00000001 00000000`001bf1f8 fffff800`033e4094 : nt!NtRaiseHardError+0x1a1
fffff880`037ffbb0 00000000`77a611ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`037ffc20)
00000000`001bf1d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77a611ea
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`037ff4e8 fffff800`0352d1ee nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037ff4f0 fffff800`0331d081 nt!PoShutdownBugCheck+0xae
fffff880`037ff570 fffff800`0311d544 nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+0x5e1
fffff880`037ff7a0 fffff800`035004b1 nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler+0xd4
fffff880`037ff7e0 fffff800`03501d23 nt!ExpRaiseHardError+0xe1
fffff880`037ffb10 fffff800`030d0153 nt!NtRaiseHardError+0x1a1
fffff880`037ffbb0 00000000`77a611ea nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`001bf1d8 00000000`00000000 0x77a611ea
0: kd> r
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa80047c5170 rcx=000000000000004c
rdx=00000000c000021a rsi=fffff880037ff608 rdi=fffffa80033f3800
rip=fffff800030d0f00 rsp=fffff880037ff4e8 rbp=00000000c000021a
 r8=fffff880037ff608  r9=fffffa80033f3800 r10=fffff8000305f000
r11=fffffa80046d1a10 r12=000000000000004c r13=0000000000000079
r14=0000000000000004 r15=00000000c000021a
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030d0f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`037ff4f0=000000000000004c
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03016000 fffff800`0305f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`0305f000 fffff800`0363c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ca4000 fffff880`00cb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cbb000 fffff880`00cc8000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cc8000 fffff880`00cdc000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00d3a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d3a000 fffff880`00dfa000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00e35000 fffff880`00e40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e77000 fffff880`00ece000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00ece000 fffff880`00ed7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00ee1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00eee000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00eee000 fffff880`00f21000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f36000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f36000 fffff880`00f3d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f4d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f62000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00fbe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00fbe000 fffff880`00fc7000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fd3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fed000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010e9000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010e9000 fffff880`010fd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010fd000 fffff880`0115b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0115b000 fffff880`011ce000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01212000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013e7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01500000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01500000 fffff880`01560000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01560000 fffff880`0158b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0158b000 fffff880`015d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015e9e80   TVALZ_O  TVALZ_O.SYS  Thu Nov 08 19:08:41 2007 (4733CF39)
fffff880`015ea000 fffff880`015f2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fb000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0181c000 fffff880`01856000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01856000 fffff880`0186c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`0189c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0189c000 fffff880`018a4000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 08:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`018dc000 fffff880`01906000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`0190f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01916000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01916000 fffff880`01924000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01924000 fffff880`01949000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01959000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01959000 fffff880`01962000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`0196b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0196b000 fffff880`01974000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`0197f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`01990000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01990000 fffff880`019ae000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019bb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019dc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019f6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02cf1000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02cf1000 fffff880`02cfa000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 09:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`02cfa000 fffff880`02d0b000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 09:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`02d0b000 fffff880`02d50000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d59000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d59000 fffff880`02d7f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d95000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d95000 fffff880`02da4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02da4000 fffff880`02dbf000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02dbf000 fffff880`02dd3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02dd3000 fffff880`02dde000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02ded000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a39000 fffff880`03abc000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03abc000 fffff880`03ada000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ada000 fffff880`03aeb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03aeb000 fffff880`03b07000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 09:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03b07000 fffff880`03b2d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03b2d000 fffff880`03b35000   FwLnk    FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 06:11:04 2006 (456065F8)
fffff880`03b35000 fffff880`03b4a000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b4a000 fffff880`03b4e500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`03b4f000 fffff880`03b95000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Aug 14 19:03:12 2008 (48A4E3E0)
fffff880`03b95000 fffff880`03ba5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ba5000 fffff880`03bbb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03bbb000 fffff880`03bdf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03bdf000 fffff880`03bfa000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c36000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Sun May 24 23:51:01 2009 (4A1A3FD5)
fffff880`03c36000 fffff880`03c5a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03c5a000 fffff880`03c78000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03c78000 fffff880`03c83000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`0429c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 20:05:47 2009 (4A8A1A8B)
fffff880`0429c000 fffff880`04390000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`04390000 fffff880`043d6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043e5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043e5000 fffff880`043f4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043f4000 fffff880`043fc000   PdiPorts PdiPorts.sys Thu Nov 16 16:31:16 2006 (455D02D4)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04457480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0445a000 fffff880`045b2000   athrx    athrx.sys    Tue Jun 09 11:06:49 2009 (4A2EA4B9)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045bf000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`045bf000 fffff880`045c9000   tdcmdpst tdcmdpst.sys Mon Dec 10 18:29:00 2007 (475DF5EC)
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045d6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045e1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`045e1000 fffff880`045f2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045f3f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045f4000 fffff880`04600000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`048d2000 fffff880`04915000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04915000 fffff880`04927000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04927000 fffff880`04981000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04981000 fffff880`04996000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0563d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0563d000 fffff880`0565f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0565f000 fffff880`05664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05685000 fffff880`057d8b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Apr 09 02:58:48 2008 (47FC9358)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0580e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0580e000 fffff880`05827000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05827000 fffff880`0582f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05851000 fffff880`05973000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Mon Nov 10 07:01:35 2008 (49184CCF)
fffff880`05973000 fffff880`05982000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`05982000 fffff880`0598e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0598e000 fffff880`0599c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0599c000 fffff880`059a8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`059a8000 fffff880`059b3000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`059b3000 fffff880`059c6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`059c6000 fffff880`059e3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`059e3000 fffff880`059f9000   RTSTOR64 RTSTOR64.SYS Thu Mar 26 01:00:14 2009 (49CB360E)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0044e000   dxg      dxg.sys      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018a4000 fffff880`018b2000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018b2000 fffff880`018be000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018be000 fffff880`018c9000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018c9000 fffff880`018dc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e77000 fffff880`00ece000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02cf1000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ba5000 fffff880`03bbb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05851000 fffff880`05973000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Mon Nov 10 07:01:35 2008 (49184CCF)
fffff880`03b35000 fffff880`03b4a000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e35000 fffff880`00e40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`02cf1000 fffff880`02cfa000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 09:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03aeb000 fffff880`03b07000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 09:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`02cfa000 fffff880`02d0b000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 09:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0445a000 fffff880`045b2000   athrx    athrx.sys    Tue Jun 09 11:06:49 2009 (4A2EA4B9)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`0429c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 20:05:47 2009 (4A8A1A8B)
fffff880`0189c000 fffff880`018a4000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 08:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fd3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01916000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ada000 fffff880`03aeb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`018dc000 fffff880`01906000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d3a000 fffff880`00dfa000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`0189c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00d3a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03b4a000 fffff880`03b4e500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`0115b000 fffff880`011ce000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00fbe000 fffff880`00fc7000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03b95000 fffff880`03ba5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0598e000 fffff880`0599c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a39000 fffff880`03abc000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03abc000 fffff880`03ada000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02ded000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01856000 fffff880`0186c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0563d000 fffff880`0565f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0599c000 fffff880`059a8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`059b3000 fffff880`059c6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`059a8000 fffff880`059b3000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05982000 fffff880`0598e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0044e000   dxg      dxg.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0429c000 fffff880`04390000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`04390000 fffff880`043d6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`010e9000 fffff880`010fd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010e9000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0181c000 fffff880`01856000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`03b2d000 fffff880`03b35000   FwLnk    FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 06:11:04 2006 (456065F8)
fffff880`0158b000 fffff880`015d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045d6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03016000 fffff800`0305f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c36000 fffff880`03c5a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0580e000 fffff880`05827000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05827000 fffff880`0582f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0580e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fb000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03c5a000 fffff880`03c78000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043e5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`048d2000 fffff880`04915000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01560000 fffff880`0158b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0565f000 fffff880`05664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`00cbb000 fffff880`00cc8000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05973000 fffff880`05982000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`043e5000 fffff880`043f4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fed000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`0197f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00ee1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010fd000 fffff880`0115b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02dd3000 fffff880`02dde000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01212000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01500000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`045f4000 fffff880`04600000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04981000 fffff880`04996000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d95000 fffff880`02da4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d0b000 fffff880`02d50000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01500000 fffff880`01560000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`01990000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0305f000 fffff800`0363c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`0190f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d59000 fffff880`02d7f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f36000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00eee000 fffff880`00f21000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f36000 fffff880`00f3d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f4d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013e7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`043f4000 fffff880`043fc000   PdiPorts PdiPorts.sys Thu Nov 16 16:31:16 2006 (455D02D4)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0563d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cc8000 fffff880`00cdc000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03bbb000 fffff880`03bdf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03bdf000 fffff880`03bfa000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019dc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019f6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03c78000 fffff880`03c83000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01959000 fffff880`01962000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`0196b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0196b000 fffff880`01974000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`05685000 fffff880`057d8b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Apr 09 02:58:48 2008 (47FC9358)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c36000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Sun May 24 23:51:01 2009 (4A1A3FD5)
fffff880`059e3000 fffff880`059f9000   RTSTOR64 RTSTOR64.SYS Thu Mar 26 01:00:14 2009 (49CB360E)
fffff880`015ea000 fffff880`015f2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04457480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03b4f000 fffff880`03b95000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Aug 14 19:03:12 2008 (48A4E3E0)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`045bf000 fffff880`045c9000   tdcmdpst tdcmdpst.sys Mon Dec 10 18:29:00 2007 (475DF5EC)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019bb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01990000 fffff880`019ae000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02dbf000 fffff880`02dd3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03b07000 fffff880`03b2d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015e9e80   TVALZ_O  TVALZ_O.SYS  Thu Nov 08 19:08:41 2007 (4733CF39)
fffff880`04915000 fffff880`04927000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`059c6000 fffff880`059e3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045f3f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045e1000 fffff880`045f2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04927000 fffff880`04981000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045e1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00eee000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01916000 fffff880`01924000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01924000 fffff880`01949000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f62000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00fbe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045bf000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d95000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02da4000 fffff880`02dbf000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01959000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ca4000 fffff880`00cb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d59000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ece000 fffff880`00ed7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018a4000 fffff880`018b2000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018b2000 fffff880`018be000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018be000 fffff880`018c9000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018c9000 fffff880`018dc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Not sure if you've ever noticed that:

```
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
```
I think that it refers to the number of BSOD's that the person has had on the computer, therefore it was his first BSOD. Just thought I'd add it.


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

So, my laptop's gone from being able to startup every now and then to not at all. 

I'm booting from the Windows 7 CD to try to do a repair install, and I go through the menus and select "upgrade" and it tells me I need to restart Windows normally, then run the disc to do an upgrade.

So, is there no way to do a repair install without having to boot up Windows or (way more importantly) without having to do a clean install?

And, last question, will I be able to pull off my important files from my hard drive if I do have to do a clean install? I have a SATA adapter which allows me to use my internal HD as an external, but I didn't know if I would have to be able to bootup to pull off my important stuff.

Thanks for anyone's help... I'm kinda wishing I never attempted the install in the first place!


----------



## brabla10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

For anyone that is having the same problem: for some Toshiba models, including mine, there was some kind of incompatability in the BIOS with Windows 7. They released an updated BIOS (version 1.80). Everything's perfect on my pc now.

Here's my post from a different forum, including the link to download the new BIOS:

http://laptopforums.toshiba.com/t5/Windows...981302ACE32DF3C 

Thanks to those that tried to help!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Bluescreen*

Glad to hear you got it sorted, you may mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

